# Taking a Personal Loan - HELP



## scall123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello Fellow Members,

I have been here for almost 3 months, paid 3 times (salary 12k). Does it matter how long you are in country for while applying for loan ? 

I need it to sort out my flat for 1 year as living at crappy place and a car too.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

scall123 said:


> Hello Fellow Members,
> 
> I have been here for almost 3 months, paid 3 times (salary 12k). Does it matter how long you are in country for while applying for loan ?
> 
> ...


From what I understand to get a car loan or ordinary loan the bank is most interested in a salary certificate from your employer.

This is a document that needs certain key information - including your monthly salary and most importantly that you are a confirmed employee - not still on probation.

If your employer puts that you are still on probation - the bank is far less likely to give you a loan.

The bank you get the loan from is also best to be the bank that your monthly salary is paid into rather than a different bank or money lender.

Hope this helps!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Would just like to add, that some companies are 'registered'/'listed' with banks, check with your employer if they are in fact listed anywhere. If they are, then you should target that bank, the validation process is easier etc..


----------



## scall123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for help guys. I will sort it out and look into my company where it is listed , surely it will be listed in few banks considering its multinational .

thanks again


----------

